# GTR JAMAICA



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

two of the rare gtr in jamaica..


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

pix up soon


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

jianwei said:


>


this is a pic of the car when we just got it.. engine was blown from the previous owner.. stock car.. gtr 98 only goodies was apex shocks, hks exhaust and nismo rims..


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

today..


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

this one is mine.. 
mine didnt comes with a engine :bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling:
previous owner not partin with it.. 750hp with nismo gearbox.. :bawling::bawling: i wish i got that...


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Random R33 (Dec 25, 2008)

Have to say, that you have pic excellent color for R33 :thumbsup:


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

Random R33 said:


> Have to say, that you have pic excellent color for R33 :thumbsup:


thanx man car just finish last week need tuning..


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

wow that is a cool colour change you've done on the first one, and looks like a very impressive job on it as well...can ya do mine if I post it to ya.. 

seriously though very nice.


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

hah sure send it to jamaica.. we can do it for u


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice to see other GTR's in the Caribbean! GTR owner here from Haiti! Keep it Boostin'!

SkylinePAP


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

SkylinePAP said:


> Nice to see other GTR's in the Caribbean! GTR owner here from Haiti! Keep it Boostin'!
> 
> SkylinePAP


thanks man haiti..? nooiicce.. sorry to hear about your country early this year man.. is it alot of gtr on ur side?


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

jianwei said:


>


nice car .I was interested in this as well if its the same one that was advertised last year


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

skyjuice said:


> nice car .I was interested in this as well if its the same one that was advertised last year


oh ur from jamaica?


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Only 1 in Haiti. It's Left Hand Drive converted in the Dominican Republic. Here's some pics :

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133078-r33-gtr-v-spec-lhd-haiti.html

Can't drive RHD in Haiti, it's against the law.

There's at least 5-6 R33 GTR's in Santo Domingo, I got the only V-Spec on the island. There's 2 that I know of, R34 GTR.

SkylinePAP


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

jianwei said:


> oh ur from jamaica?


No im from the u.k .
but im based in westmoreland (negril) . nice car


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

SkylinePAP said:


> Only 1 in Haiti. It's Left Hand Drive converted in the Dominican Republic. Here's some pics :
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133078-r33-gtr-v-spec-lhd-haiti.html
> 
> ...


thats really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

DARN NOOIIICCEE AND CLEAN.. VERY NICE WE IN JAMAICA HAVE 
6-R33 GTR
2-R32 GTR
2-R34 GTR
2-R35 GTR
These cars r very hard to find in jamaica
is it easy to get parts over ur side for these


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Niice. For parts, They receive sometimes containers from Japan in the Dominican Republic, with parts, complete engines, etc.. I was over there 2 weeks ago, saw a complete engine with trans and computer and harness for $2500.00 USD. Aftermarket, like everybody, the Internet is ur best bet. Got any videos of all those Skylines in Jamaica??

SkylinePAP


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

SkylinePAP said:


> Niice. For parts, They receive sometimes containers from Japan in the Dominican Republic, with parts, complete engines, etc.. I was over there 2 weeks ago, saw a complete engine with trans and computer and harness for $2500.00 USD. Aftermarket, like everybody, the Internet is ur best bet. Got any videos of all those Skylines in Jamaica??
> 
> SkylinePAP


no not much video when i do i hook u up.. i bout mine from a guy he owns 2 gtr
750hp grey one (mine) and 1000hp black his own
but the guy didnt sell me the engine and tran.. so i just got the shell.. i bout a nother gtr in japan reachin here in next 2 weeks in a container.. for parts.. i sell parts in jamaica.. maybe i can help u one day.. i go japan octuber for parts.. do u guys have silvias over ur side?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice cars. I know there are quite a few in Trinidad. Have you seen Usains R35 about??


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

_shaun_ said:


> Nice cars. I know there are quite a few in Trinidad. Have you seen Usains R35 about??


no not in person..


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, 

Good to know. Right now I don't need any parts, but bring some, whatever u can find. Volks CE28's Wheels would look nice on mine!!! Series 3 Front Lip would be nice too. Have fun there, lucky U, always wanted to go to Japan.

SkylinePAP


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

That silver gtr is an exact replica of mine. It looks awsome. I like that colour change on the white one though, im thinking on doing the same jst scared that it wont come out as nice as the original.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice 33's. Was in Kingston and Negril a couple of weeks ago, the only skylines I saw were beaten up old 32's - non GTR's. Hope the tuning goes well, and I hope you can find a decent tuner over there too...


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Nice 33's. Was in Kingston and Negril a couple of weeks ago, the only skylines I saw were beaten up old 32's - non GTR's. Hope the tuning goes well, and I hope you can find a decent tuner over there too...


yes there is alot r32 in ja. yes i do have a tuner.. we see wat number we can make


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Who you using for a tuner,Gunter?


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

if you need another tuner i have a tuner that tunes for me over there.


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

plumwerks said:


> Who you using for a tuner,Gunter?


no my tuner is john from mobay.. he turn all the cars..


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

jianwei said:


> no my tuner is john from mobay.. he turn all the cars..


where abouts are you?


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

boostinvert said:


> where abouts are you?


st ann


----------

